# First try at stabilizing



## Nick1234 (Jan 24, 2020)

I would like to get into stabilizing as I do wood turning and make knife handles. What would be the best route to go for a vacuum chamber. I've been looking and I can get a 3 gallon chamber with a 1 stage pump for about $130 with free shipping. First of all, are they good and reliable? Also, is this a better route than building one out of like PVC or a glass jar?


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 9, 2020)

Nick1234 said:


> I would like to get into stabilizing as I do wood turning and make knife handles. What would be the best route to go for a vacuum chamber. I've been looking and I can get a 3 gallon chamber with a 1 stage pump for about $130 with free shipping. First of all, are they good and reliable? Also, is this a better route than building one out of like PVC or a glass jar?


Sorry no one has responded to this yet but as long as the chamber is air tight and can take the pressure, the vacuum pump is what matters most. I've gone through 4 of the cheap harbor freight ones. Most won't last a year. Get the extended warranty and exchange it when it eventually fails. I think the fumes get into the vacuum pump and solidify from the heat. Don't know about good vacuum pumps. They're out of my price range.


----------

